# 1990 Sirrus Triple gearing?



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm just getting back into cycling after an almost-two-decade absence. As you can tell from the subject line, I've got a '90 Triple (Shimano RX) in stock condition which I'm going to be using for the foreseeable future. 

In the old days, I had made up a full gearing spreadsheet, which would still be useful if it wasn't a) on a floppy that's long AWOL, and b) from a program on the Commodore Amiga. 

I've tried looking on the web for gearing info in that model, to no avail so far. Before I go through the chore of hand-counting every sprocket on every gear, does anyone have literature on that model who could post the gearing info? Thanks in advance.


----------



## regnaD kciN (Mar 2, 2013)

To answer my own question...

Tonight, I was going through an old cycling book I had from back in the early '90s, when I came upon a bookmark that appeared to just be a piece of white paper folded in half. Just out of curiosity, I opened it, and discovered it was a printout if that long-ago spreadsheet (with the gear-inches calculated erroneously, but that's another story). Anyway, in case anyone else is looking for the same info, the gearing is:

Front - 50/44/28
Rear - 13/15/17/19/21/23/26


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

regnaD kciN said:


> To answer my own question...
> 
> Tonight, I was going through an old cycling book I had from back in the early '90s, when I came upon a bookmark that appeared to just be a piece of white paper folded in half. Just out of curiosity, I opened it, and discovered it was a printout if that long-ago spreadsheet (with the gear-inches calculated erroneously, but that's another story). Anyway, in case anyone else is looking for the same info, the gearing is:
> 
> ...


Since you now have the basic info, this may help:
Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator


----------

